# Any news on ECNL Boys Norcal?



## footylove (Apr 2, 2021)

Games scheduled on April 11th. Wondering if it'll happen..Anyone has info?


----------



## SacBVB (Apr 2, 2021)

Those games probably won't happen.  Most of the ECNL teams are playing in the Norcal Return to Play #2 event with games scheduled through late May.  Maybe some of the ECNL games that are scheduled in June get played after that but then you are running into tryouts


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 6, 2021)

SacBVB said:


> Those games probably won't happen.  Most of the ECNL teams are playing in the Norcal Return to Play #2 event with games scheduled through late May.  Maybe some of the ECNL games that are scheduled in June get played after that but then you are running into tryouts


Why would they have to wait until after the Norcal Return to Play was done? I still don't know if it will happen based on restrictions in some counties that are still in place (I think - things change to fast for me to keep up), but I wouldn't think being in the Norcal event would be mutually exclusive.


----------



## SacBVB (Apr 6, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Why would they have to wait until after the Norcal Return to Play was done? I still don't know if it will happen based on restrictions in some counties that are still in place (I think - things change to fast for me to keep up), but I wouldn't think being in the Norcal event would be mutually exclusive.


Agreed, not mutually exclusive but I believe the restriction is still in place that you can only play teams in your own county or neighboring county.  So for Placer United, they would only be able to play San Juan in ECNL and San Juan would only be able to play Placer and Davis. Also if you have an ECNL and return to play game each weekend, that will be 4 games a week for those playing high school ball


----------

